# nominal position



## Minga

nominal position es una posición simbólica o una posición nominal?
la frase dice lo siguiente:
_Health Advisory Council determine the competencies required by persons holding nominated positions within a mining or quarrying operation. _
Agradezco la ayuda desde ya!
Minga


----------



## sound shift

"Nominal" or "nominated"?


----------



## Minga

nominal position, exactamente como está en italics...


----------



## sound shift

... Pero has escrito "nominated" en italics.

A nominal position is a position that exists in name only, not in practice.


----------



## Minga

ai ai aiiiiii PERDOOOOONNNNN!!!!!!!!!  TENES RAZON !!!!!
es NOMINATED .. uff... lo que es el agotamiento!!! gracias Sound! y perdoname!!!


----------



## sound shift

No te preocupes, Minga. A cualquiera le puede pasar esto.

La verdad que no estoy del todo seguro de esto de "persons holding nominated postitions".
Quizás: _Las personas que ocupan un cargo por nombramiento_ (en vez de por el proceso normal de reclutamiento).

Creo que hay que esperar más respuestas.


----------



## jalibusa

En el contexto, podrá ser "cargos de confianza"?


----------



## jalibusa

La otra posibilidad es que se refiera a cargos que llevan un título que lo describe: "Director Adjunto de Adquisiciones" o "Administrador General de Transporte Terrestre", como opuesto a los cargos con nombre más general, como "capataz" o "operador de grúa".


----------



## Minga

si, es posible lo de ambos...
yo lo puse (provisoriamente hasta confirmarlo con Uds) posición nominada como si fuera nombrada por alguien pero no se si el término existe tal como existe nominated position...
tengo mis dudas pero sigo sin estar segura!!!!


----------



## jalibusa

Si como dice el original, las personas que ocupen esos cargos deben cumplir con ciertos requerimientos en cuanto a ser competentes, los cargos no son ocupados "por nombramiento directo" sino por concurso en el que el aspirante demuestre cumplir con los niveles requeridos de competencia.


----------



## Minga

son entonces cargos de confianza... perfecto mi amigo Jalib ...!
Abrazos y GRACIAS!!!
Minga


----------

